# Crappie on Perdido River



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have caught my share of crappie. But I can not target them on the Perdio River. I no there there but they elude me. Any ball park hints you guys care to share drop me a line. Thanks and have a crappie day.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *RiVerRaT (10/31/2008)*PM Sent


Thanks River Rat!


----------

